# 27 Packages to a Single Apt. (Likely an EBT Deal)



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I had a 2-hour Prime Now shift last night and got 45 packages with 6 stops. Immediately I noticed something strange- 27 of the packages were going to a lady in a single apt.- not an apartment complex but all to the same unit! 

I can't say for sure of course, but this seemed like an EBT (formerly known as foodstamps) deal. It was an old beat up complex in a poor part of town that desperately needed some paving work done. 6-7 cases with 24 bottles each of water. Additional water by the gallon. Chips. And the bags of groceries weighed around 12-15# each. 

When I arrived I realized she was huge, literally. She had two very small girls and the three of them were helping somewhat with taking things from my car to the front door. I saw a very healthy looking man inside. He was smiling, but didn't say a thing. And he didn't seem to be busy doing anything. Frankly, I was disgusted that he couldn't be more of a gentleman to the ladies in his apartment and help by carrying things in. 

Almost certainly this delivery won't get a tip. My understanding is that EBT cards don't give you the ability to leave tips. I believe that is the case because another customer once left me a $5 cash tip with a note saying that she wasn't allowed to tip on her EBT card. Hopefully the other 5 stops will make up for this non-tipper.

Thankfully, I didn't have to walk up steps or walk a long way from my car to the apartment! And the weather was nice. So it could have been worse.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I don't do deliveries so forgive me on this... 2-hour work schedule? Is that all you get from Amazon? How do you even make money on that?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> And he didn't seem to be busy doing anything. Frankly, I was disgusted that he couldn't be more of a gentleman to the ladies in his apartment and help by carrying things in.


He was probably too busy polishing his work boots.
:winking:&#128076;


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I had a 2-hour Prime Now shift last night and got 45 packages with 6 stops. Immediately I noticed something strange- 27 of the packages were going to a lady in a single apt.- not an apartment complex but all to the same unit!
> 
> I can't say for sure of course, but this seemed like an EBT (formerly known as foodstamps) deal. It was an old beat up complex in a poor part of town that desperately needed some paving work done. 6-7 cases with 24 bottles each of water. Additional water by the gallon. Chips. And the bags of groceries weighed around 12-15# each.
> 
> ...


Making financial decisions like paying money for water 
was probably the reason she was on welfare......


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Again. If you keep your head down and don't judge deliveries; this Gig is easy 1100+ per week with about 20% expenses, while also having lots of time to LIVE. Easy money, but not for everyone.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

cvflexer said:


> Again. If you keep your head down and don't judge deliveries; this Gig is easy 1100+ per week with about 20% expenses, while also having lots of time to LIVE. Easy money, but not for everyone.


How many miles a week are you driving and how many hours are you working to get $1,100/wk.? Also, I'd say most parts of the country wouldn't pay nearly as well as CA, although our expenses would typically be much lower.

Sorry if this story came off as judgmental, but when the tips were finalized (after I created this thread) I got a whopping $2 total from the 6 deliveries combined. Yes, this is by far the worst shift I'd ever had in terms of tips for work done in roughly 2 1/2 years driving for Amazon. Usually I'd be disappointed with $20 in tips, but $2. Geez!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I recently discovered that orders placed using a gift card (or Amazon credit) are also unable to tip, even if it is for partial payment. I am not happy about that at all!

P.S. I waited out front for my WF delivery so I could hand her cash.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I don't do deliveries so forgive me on this... 2-hour work schedule? Is that all you get from Amazon? How do you even make money on that?


You can't. However, the payoff is pretty incredible. I've received as much as $94 for 2 hours. Tips are amazing believe it or not. It's just something to do along with all the other gig crap.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> I've received as much as $94 for 2 hours. Tips are amazing believe it or not.


With all due respect, you are talking to a wide audience here. I've had a few 2-hour shifts that paid $90-95ish including tips. They usually happen around holiday time.

In fairness there are crappy shifts too. Last Monday I had a 2-hour Prime Now shift. $37 + ONLY $2 IN TIPS FOR 6 STOPS. The so-called 2-hour shift took almost exactly 4 HOURS and I drove 65 miles. This was admittedly a horrible shift, but I think it is important to balance the rosy stories with the bad ones that happen as well.

Realistically, if Amazon really paid that well, they would do VERY LITTLE HIRING. Turnover among drivers and warehouse workers (even Whole Foods) is very high from my nearly 2 1/2 years experience with them.

Also, it makes sense to have other gigs lined up to supplement Amazon. If I finish an Amazon shift and am 25-30 miles from home, it is nice to be able to turn on UberEats and do 3-6 deliveries while working my way back home. You could do Doordash instead, but having something else to pay you money for the drive home after finishing Amazon is very important IMHO.


----------



## RideOrDie1492 (Mar 20, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Making financial decisions like paying money for water
> was probably the reason she was on welfare......


You don't know what the quality of the drinking water is in that city, neighborhood, or apartment building. Even most "clean water" has shit in it we shouldn't be drinking imo.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I had a 2-hour Prime Now shift last night and got 45 packages with 6 stops. Immediately I noticed something strange- 27 of the packages were going to a lady in a single apt.- not an apartment complex but all to the same unit!
> 
> I can't say for sure of course, but this seemed like an EBT (formerly known as foodstamps) deal. It was an old beat up complex in a poor part of town that desperately needed some paving work done. 6-7 cases with 24 bottles each of water. Additional water by the gallon. Chips. And the bags of groceries weighed around 12-15# each.
> 
> ...


your story reminds me of one i had a couple weeks ago...dude had 20 packages, they were all crazy heavy -- like boxes of cat litter heavy -- he lived on the third floor of a low-end apartment with NO FREAKING elevator

on the tip front, i did a 8 stop/47 package WF delivery run 2 days ago that only generated $20 in tips, which meant that most likely 4 of the 8 customers didn't tip (standard tip for WF is $5/stop); if it were possible i would ask Amazon to delete non-tippers from the app, it really is the difference between a great shift and a poor one...and *if you're buying groceries from WF and you don't tip you really should be ashamed of your place in humanity*

@Driving With A Purpose -- can you turn on DF for Uber Eats? I stopped doing PAX when the pandemic hit last March, but I don't want to do any Eats runs that won't get me going toward home (I often will do a Roadie if it takes me toward home)


----------

